# 3G data not working on rooted Thunderbolt



## ggduke77 (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone know how to deal with missing 3g/4g service on my verizon thundershed phone? I know local service is fine... data quit working on my phone this weekend, though.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Radio update might help

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------



## dd0yl3 (Sep 4, 2011)

i had the same problem today. I flash my back and still wouldnt pick up data.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

ggduke77 said:


> Anyone know how to deal with missing 3g/4g service on my verizon thundershed phone? I know local service is fine... data quit working on my phone this weekend, though.


You should try changing radios. If a different radio won't work, try either a fresh Rom or a backup of a different one, just to see if it's just thundershed not playing nice with your phone. If a different radio and Rom won't fix the problem, you may need a new sim card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Sim card done it with me. I would stay away from the radio updates from the MR4 release though. I lost 3G twice while using it an had to replace sim twice in a month. Im currently using the radio from the 605.9 update with no issues.


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine did the same about a month ago (started a thread that could be dug up.) Finally just got a new phone. I tried all available radio's at the time, took it in to VZ store locally 3 times, replaced the SIM card, had a network technician from VZ "checking out my issue" with a case number, factory reset, flashed bone stock RUU, and was told that I had to wait "for the network to come back up." After several phone calls to VZ tech support they finally sent me a new one, and credited my account for the 3 weeks of data that I could not use.


----------

